# babies....



## jcrunk (Mar 15, 2010)

ive got 2 theyre almost identicle at 11in... i got them about month ago and theyve grown fast but, im having a realy hard time getting them to eat anything besides crickets and baby crayfish, i got them to eat some pinkies today. but they refuse to eat anywere but in their cage or anything not moving... i need help :!: 
( i know i asked a similar q in a different thread but i was confused sorry admin )


----------



## jcrunk (Mar 15, 2010)

can i get some help!!!! im tryin to learn... plz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mis jaksin (Mar 15, 2010)

if you can get em out ok, put them in a separate bin for feeding them. you might need to place them somewhere that's quiet so they don't get spooked and not want to eat. it will be frustrating, but keep at it. i know some people have cut mice open (gross), so the gu can smell/taste it. you could try feeding some tilapia, soft boiled egg or ground turkey... I don't have a columbian, i know they are a little more work than argentines, but i hope this helps you out! good luck and keep us posted!!!


----------



## DMBizeau (Mar 15, 2010)

sounds like they are still pretty young, so if they eat crickets just keep feeding them. Just make sure you supplement then with calcium and vitamins or try cb feeder roaches if you have access to them. 

As far as feeding them outside their cage I would put them in their tub in a quiet and secluded area and leave them be for awhile, odds are they will eat.

Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## Utahraptor (Mar 15, 2010)

sometimes they get nervous with someone watching. Go ahead and use a feeding bin; something they can't see out of would be preferable instead of a clear one. As far as correcting this, as long as you spend time each day with him/her, it will gradually become ok with eating in front of you. This could take weeks/months though.

It's interesting that yours only eats live prey. One I had previously would only eat ground turkey and eggs.

Maybe try some cod liver oil? It's got a really strong smell. I hate to suggest this, but you could also try not offering them anything but what you want them to start eating for a few days. I'm sure they won't starve themselves and when they try the new food(s), they'll probably like it.


----------



## jcrunk (Mar 16, 2010)

thnx peeps


----------



## jcrunk (Mar 16, 2010)

im soo frustrated all they do is try to escape... uhhhhhhhggggg :mad


----------



## reptastic (Mar 16, 2010)

my first tegu was a columbian and he didnt eat anything that moved. i fed him ground turkey and boiled eggs i guess each tegu has there own preference and yeah he escaped alot its a tegu thing i guess cause nero did the samething.


----------



## jcrunk (Mar 17, 2010)

well... they love to be held, but still no progress in the feeding bin... im gonna just starve them... no crix no craw no pinkies till they start eat turkey and nor eggs in the bin... theyll get hungry one day.. but im kinda a push over... i just want them to grow fat and be happy and healthy :dead


----------



## jcrunk (Mar 17, 2010)

p.s. i love u guys.. my first tegus and without this sight id be f'ed in the a... soo please keep bringin the good advice.. im not new to reptiles but tegus are a special breed.. i.e. ive had a few snakes before..
oh yeah happy st.pats :bud


----------



## mis jaksin (Mar 17, 2010)

They won't eat crickets in the bin either?


----------



## jcrunk (Mar 18, 2010)

nope they just go crzy and try to escape... its very irritating... it makes me want to scream


----------



## mis jaksin (Mar 18, 2010)

Crickets (dusted with calcium/vitamins) are good for them when they're young so I would still try feeding those if they like em.


----------



## jcrunk (Mar 18, 2010)

thats pretty much what i do... but i really wish they would learn to eat were theyre supposed to...


----------



## mis jaksin (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm sure they're just scared. I wouldn't try handling them too much until you can get em to eat something. They get stressed easily. Good luck with your babies!


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 18, 2010)

jcrunk said:


> p.s. i love u guys.. my first tegus and without this sight id be f'ed in the a... soo please keep bringin the good advice.. im not new to reptiles but tegus are a special breed.. i.e. ive had a few snakes before..
> oh yeah happy st.pats :bud



hahahaha like the way you put it.... def dont starve. they'll come around. try feeding separately,and a variety. uv going and heat at right temp??
hope that helps.


----------



## jcrunk (Mar 21, 2010)

finally some progress.. after a couple days with no crickets only egg and turkey with vitamins they brokedown and ate, and ate alot!


----------



## Utahraptor (Mar 21, 2010)

congrats! good to hear you're babies are eating. Now they can get to growing like proper young tegus.


----------

